# Silly Sleepy Dexter (pic)



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Last night I tried to wake Dexter up for some play time but I guess he had different ideas (we did play outside yesterday for 15ish minutes so he must have been extra sleepy). He was in his little sleepy ball so I put him on the floor thinking he'd wake up and walk around, but he just stayed like this hahaha
Weird, but super cute  Has anyone else had their baby do this??


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Dexter is sooooooooo cute 

I love himmm~ Please post more pictures!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Dexter is sooooooooo cute
> 
> I love himmm~ Please post more pictures!


Hehe thanks! He has pics all over the place... I should probably just start a photo thread...

Here's more pics of him 
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=11648&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=20

viewtopic.php?f=23&t=11883

I love your videos and pics of Kashi!! Such adorable coloring


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: 

That is SUCH a cute picture! His itty bitty feet make me happy.  By the way, I love the name Dexter. It definitely fits him!

My Mildred is about 2.5 months now and she is STILL a sleepy baby all the darn time. She lasts for about half an hour during play time, and then she conks out. She will attempt to wiggle under my leg when she's tired, but I move her and she gets mad. So she just passes out wherever she happens to be. I usually feel guilty, so I scoop her up and cuddle her until I'm ready for bed myself.

Hedgehogs are so odd sometimes.


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

That is the cutest picture EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Such a cute picture!! Dexter is fast beccoming a favorite!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I guess I'll make him a photo thread if people like seeing him! I love showing him to you guys because you understand my love.  
I always love looking at everyone's photo threads


----------



## TikiLola (Jun 23, 2011)

I just want to kiss his little feet and his little nose,and...


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He certainly is a star!!!!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

*Squeal* Dexter is such a cutie!!! Sleepy little baby!!! More pics!


----------

